# Virar Um Cão



## viviana jones

He encontrado esta expresion en una canción de Gilberto Gil y no sé exactamente lo que quiere decir. Así como "comer o pâo que o diabo amassou" se puede traducir en español como "pasarlas canutas", no le encuentro sentido a "virar um câo" (¿girar un perro?).
Muchos saludos desde Barcelona.


----------



## maralto

Olá,

Virar um cão significa *tornar*-se cão, GIlberto Gil quer dizer que tem de se fazer de cão, no sentido de se tornar humilde, andar a quatro patas...o verbo virar é utilizado no português do Brasil com este sentido, de se tornar, de se transformar....não sei como se expressa esta ideia em castelhano, mas o sentido é este...


----------



## pauloamado

Hola, Viviana.

Perfeita a explicação do Maralto, "virar um cão" no contexto da música é tornar-se humilde, como um cachorro submisso, a ponto de "lamber o chão dos palácios e dos castelos suntuosos", como diz a letra.

"Comer o pão que o diabo amassou" é uma expressão muito conhecida no Brasil. Dizemos que uma pessoa comeu o pão que o diabo amassou se essa pessoa passou por muitas dificuldades, suportou muita dor e/ou enfrentou muitas provações.

Saludos.
Paulo.


----------



## jazyk

É importante vocês terem falado da música, porque eu, quando vi o título, imaginei que se tratasse de alguém que tinha ficado muito bravo por algum motivo. Fica isto só como acréscimo aos estrangeiros que se interessam por expressões portuguesas/brasileiras.


----------



## maralto

interessante...de facto, como falante de português de Portugal, vi necessidade de realçar que, no poema de Gilberto Gil, «virar um cão» tem esse sentido...não sabia que «virar um cão» também tinha o sentido, no Brasil, de se enfurecer...aqui, diríamos «parecer um cão raivoso», teríamos de acrescentar o adjectivo «raivoso» pois a palavra cão tem conotação de manso, sempre... ou, quanto muito, «tornar-se uma fera»...


----------



## jazyk

> aqui, diríamos «parecer um cão raivoso»,


Aqui também.


----------



## Mangato

maralto said:


> Olá,
> 
> Virar um cão significa *tornar*-se cão, GIlberto Gil quer dizer que tem de se fazer de cão, no sentido de se tornar humilde, andar a quatro patas...o verbo virar é utilizado no português do Brasil com este sentido, de se tornar, de se transformar....não sei como se expressa esta ideia em castelhano, mas o sentido é este...


 
Por la explicación que nos das recuerdo dos frases equivalentes:
Agachar las orejas 
Salir con el rabo entre las piernas, señales de sumisión de los perros cuando se humillan y sienten miedo

Saludos,


----------



## maralto

Obrigada pela explicação...!

sim, temos essas expressões, também: Ficar com o rabo entre as pernas ou...baixar as orelhas...é verdade...no entanto, se estivesse a traduzir a frase de Gilberto GIl, «virar cão» diria apenas «tenho de me tornar humilde como um cão»...


----------



## Benvindo

jazyk said:


> É importante vocês terem falado da música, porque eu, quando vi o título, imaginei que se tratasse de alguém que tinha ficado muito bravo por algum motivo. Fica isto só como acréscimo aos estrangeiros que se interessam por expressões portuguesas/brasileiras.


 
- - - -
É interessante Jazyk ter mencionado esse fato, que acho muito curioso: a mesma expressão tem dois significados completamente opostos. E ambos os significados são partes do mesmo repertório, tanto um caso quanto o outro são empregados pelos mesmos falantes. Valeria abrir um thread/cordão específico para esse "fenômeno linguístico", se é que se pode chamar assim.
BV


----------



## maralto

- - - -
É interessante Jazyk ter mencionado esse fato, que acho muito curioso: a mesma expressão tem dois significados completamente opostos. E ambos os significados são partes do mesmo repertório, tanto um caso quanto o outro são empregados pelos mesmos falantes. Valeria abrir um thread/cordão específico para esse "fenômeno linguístico", se é que se pode chamar assim.
BV

E lembra-se de mais exemplos do género, Benvindo?
No entanto, em Portugal,a ideia de «ser como um cão» ou «tornar-se cão» nunca tem carácter agressivo; como referi anteriormente, seria necessário acrescentar um qualificativo; costuma dizer-se «como um cão raivoso»...


----------



## viviana jones

Fantásticas vuestras reflexiones. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Benvindo

maralto said:


> - - - -
> É interessante Jazyk ter mencionado esse fato, que acho muito curioso: a mesma expressão tem dois significados completamente opostos. E ambos os significados são partes do mesmo repertório, tanto um caso quanto o outro são empregados pelos mesmos falantes. Valeria abrir um thread/cordão específico para esse "fenômeno linguístico", se é que se pode chamar assim.
> BV
> 
> E lembra-se de mais exemplos do género, Benvindo?
> No entanto, em Portugal,a ideia de «ser como um cão» ou «tornar-se cão» nunca tem carácter agressivo; como referi anteriormente, seria necessário acrescentar um qualificativo; costuma dizer-se «como um cão raivoso»...


 
- - - -
Não me lembro de mais casos, a não ser talvez quando alguém diz _pois não _ao consentir ou concordar com alguma coisa...
BV


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu nunca vi "virar um cão" usado no sentido de "ficar manso"; é sempre o contrário -"virar uma fera". Para "ficar manso" ouço "virar um cãozinho", no diminutivo, mas hoje em dia ouve-se mais "virar um poodle" .


----------



## Orxeira

Outra forma de expressar isto pode ser "estar virado no cão" Significado de "tô virada no cão"
Para exprimir esta ideia em castelhano acho uma boa opção "estar (alguien) que muerde). Imaginem a situação, um individuo chega no trabalho mal-humorado logo de ter brigado com a esposa e um colega fala "Hoy fulano *está que muerde*, se ha peleado con su mujer."


----------



## anaczz

No caso de "estar virado no cão", esse cão, a meu ver, é o demônio, o capeta.
O Cão é o demônio.


----------



## verdas gong

Concordo com anaczz.


----------

